# Wheel cleaning stand



## NeilG40

After seeing the stand Larry was using in the video below:-






I decided to do a bit of digging, luckily he provided a link to the site of the detailer that made it:-

https://glossboss.de/allgemein/glossboss-wheeldetailer/

Who in turn had a link to a German detailing forum where a few people had made their own versions, one of which was done using aluminium profile, handily they'd also shown a photo of the delivery note with part numbers. Using a bit of google kung-fu I was able to find the site that they'd bought them from so that I could get the sizes and find a site in the UK that sold the same.

So with a week off work and not much to do I decided to have a go at building my own.

I found the rollers on ebay.

I only finished it this morning so haven't had chance to try it out, in the future I may make a frame to stand it on over a bucket.










For reference this is a 15" wheel.


----------



## ishaaq

very impressive! how much did it cost you overall if you don't mind me asking?
i think you might get some orders on this


----------



## NeilG40

ishaaq said:


> very impressive! how much did it cost you overall if you don't mind me asking?
> i think you might get some orders on this


Yeah, that's the thing, you're probably looking at the best part of £200.

The aluminium profile is dead easy to built, just like big meccano.


----------



## Dannbodge

That's awesome.
We get through tonnes of that alu profile at work, so some may go missing


----------



## Andy1972

Without wanting to sound cheeky, what benefit does this give you that leaning it against a wall doesn't?

I can see the benefit of having the wheel at higher level so you aren't bending down etc. if that was an option


----------



## NeilG40

Well you only need to rotate the wheel to get to every spot without having to lift it all the time, the video gives a good demonstration.

As I said I'll probably make a stand in the future to have it at a better height.

The photos probably make it look a lot bigger than it actually is.


----------



## RandomlySet

I think something like this is aimed more at the pro detailer. Us "home detailers" may only remove wheels once a year, and for some not even that or maybe never.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

RandomlySet said:


> .....Us "home detailers" may only remove wheels once a year, and for some not even that or maybe never.


Yes, even if you're swapping over to Winter rims & tyres, that's only twice.


----------



## Cookies

slim_boy_fat said:


> Yes, even if you're swapping over to Winter rims & tyres, that's only twice.


Man maths suggests that twice a year is perfectly sufficient to warrant something like that. Lol.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

Cookies said:


> Man maths suggests that twice a year is perfectly sufficient to warrant something like that. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JP83

Cookies said:


> Man maths suggests that twice a year is perfectly sufficient to warrant something like that. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I was thinking exactly the same! I'm thinking of building my own detailing trolley. Hell, I might not even use it, but I want one!


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Cookies said:


> Man maths suggests that twice a year is perfectly sufficient to warrant something like that. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ahhhh, I was overlooking Man Maths! :thumb:


----------



## robby71

I wash the wheels (when removed) against the garage or fence then lay them on top of the black and decker workmate to decon/ detar/ seal


----------



## Peter77

Cookies said:


> Man maths suggests that twice a year is perfectly sufficient to warrant something like that. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


This exactly.

That's an awesome build. Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony

Love a bit of fabricating and ingenuity.:thumb:
I might have a go and with that in mind, adding a stand to raise the working height would be an improvement IMHO too.
Have a Quick Jack lift system and remove all wheels periodically and get right in there cleaning all the arches, callipers etc.
The wheels being high gloss black means they do get a polish with an ibrid at times too. They do need a lot of TLC.
That workable height would be a necessary modification for me. It would be in black angle too, not as posh as yours though.
Thanks for sharing:wave:


----------



## NeilG40

I can't take the credit, it's a straight copy of one on a German detailing forum.

I'd love a Quick Jack system but don't know if the ground has to be perfectly flat, our drive is a little uneven and has a slight slope to it.


----------



## robwils

LOL , I’m in process of doing exactly the same thing :thumb:, Ive bought rollers from e-bay. I saw something similar in a auto express magazine a few years ago when I was in a waiting room but didnt get the details. It was integrated into a tub though, so bottom of wheel could pass through the water / shampoo mix. 

Asked a few times on here but no joy.

I’m hoping to make my version attach to my detailing trolley / work bench too. 
3 cars in family and swapping over wheels a few times a year makes it worth it for me (especially at my age ).

Well done and thanks for sharing, gave me an idea of what to use for the frame :thumb:


----------



## Sh1ner

Thank you for sharing. Really nice job. The Rolls Royce of wheel stands. 
I would think I could make the Reliant Robin version for under £30 with some careful buying.


----------



## NeilG40

Probably, the expensive part was the aluminium profile, I could have dug my welder out of the back of the shed and seen about getting some gas and made out of box section but that was too much trouble.


----------



## Itstony

NeilG40 said:


> I can't take the credit, it's a straight copy of one on a German detailing forum.
> 
> I'd love a Quick Jack system but don't know if the ground has to be perfectly flat, our drive is a little uneven and has a slight slope to it.


You must have a flat surface, or as near as. Whether they are economically viable is another issue, but having them they are a luxury. When it comes to wheels, they all come off same time and you just have to get in those arches and do those too. My car is low, I mean low so it raises it up to a decent height without that bending and back ache, that sh*t gets old :lol:


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Itstony said:


> ...... that sh*t gets old :lol:


Sadly, it's we who get old


----------



## Peirre

Do you have a link to the eBay rollers?

TIA


----------



## NeilG40

Peirre said:


> Do you have a link to the eBay rollers?
> 
> TIA


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152640003861

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/163266433243

I got them 300mm long .


----------



## Itstony

slim_boy_fat said:


> Sadly, it's we who get old


Not for Peter Pan :wave:


----------



## wyliss

Do we have any companies in the UK who sell these?


----------



## GSVHammer

wyliss said:


> Do we have any companies in the UK who sell these?


Yes. Poka Premium Wheel Stand


----------



## Peirre

wyliss said:


> Do we have any companies in the UK who sell these?


Yes, Poka make one iirc it's listed in issue 10 of the mag, a quick google shows Clean and shiney have them & they retail at £99

Edit: someone beat me to it


----------



## polt

£89 if you use DW10 code at clean and shiney. guys there are spot on. I bought one last week.

As for this build, I love it when people decide to fabricate something from next to nothing. Even if you use it twice a year. it is still there and it was made by your hand! I need to look at what i have and then decide what i could do with. might need to get creative myself. 
well done on this job well done !!


----------



## Carscope

Any excuse to build something is a good enough excuse for me, debating on making one myself. 

Shame about the insane postage pricing on the rollers though! maybe you could use box section instead of aluminium extrusion.


----------



## Derek-Eddleston

polt said:


> £89 if you use DW10 code at clean and shiney. guys there are spot on. I bought one last week.
> 
> As for this build, I love it when people decide to fabricate something from next to nothing. Even if you use it twice a year. it is still there and it was made by your hand! I need to look at what i have and then decide what i could do with. might need to get creative myself.
> well done on this job well done !!


After seeing this link I bought one as well, and having now used it I'm really pleased that I did. I used the DW10 code and I can't see how C&S can deliver this to my door for the price............. but I'm glad they can.

Derek.


----------



## johngt350r

NeilG40 said:


> After seeing the stand Larry was using in the video below:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to do a bit of digging, luckily he provided a link to the site of the detailer that made it:-
> 
> https://glossboss.de/allgemein/glossboss-wheeldetailer/
> 
> Who in turn had a link to a German detailing forum where a few people had made their own versions, one of which was done using aluminium profile, handily they'd also shown a photo of the delivery note with part numbers. Using a bit of google kung-fu I was able to find the site that they'd bought them from so that I could get the sizes and find a site in the UK that sold the same.
> 
> So with a week off work and not much to do I decided to have a go at building my own.
> 
> I found the rollers on ebay.
> 
> I only finished it this morning so haven't had chance to try it out, in the future I may make a frame to stand it on over a bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference this is a 15" wheel.


Amazing job with the Wheel cleaning stand. would you be willing to share the details of the products you used and the links to the materials you order. I would love to try to build one for my personal use. Many Thanks Neil


----------



## NeilG40

johngt350r said:


> Amazing job with the Wheel cleaning stand. would you be willing to share the details of the products you used and the links to the materials you order. I would love to try to build one for my personal use. Many Thanks Neil


I can't take credit for the design, if you look at this German detailing forum there's a post from someone who showed his invoice for the aluminium profile, I was able to google the parts numbers to find the correct sizes which I then found a UK supplier to buy from.

https://www.fahrzeugpflegeforum.de/...-wasch-und-pflegehilfe-bastelthread/&pageNo=1

These are the ebay numbers for the rollers

163266433243 one small roller for upright

152640003861 two rollers

This is the order for the profile from KJN Ltd

REF DESCRIPTION QUANTITY 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KJN990520 45x45 Heavy Aluminium Profile 3 
Length 500 mm 
Weight 1.00 Kg 
Cutting Charge £1.00

KJN990520 45x45 Heavy Aluminium Profile 1 
Length 800 mm 
Weight 1.60 Kg 
Cutting Charge £1.00

KJN523570 45x90 Bracket with Fittings 6

KJN523561 45x45 Bracket with Fittings 6

KJN502674 45x45 End Cap 5

I will say that since I made mine you can easily buy the same thing online for less than the total cost of parts that it cost me.


----------



## Nick-ST

I love the idea of these wheel stands but am I the only one thinking why cant they be height adjustable? If you are wanting to polish/wax/seal wheels it would be nice to have it higher up


----------



## NeilG40

Nick-ST said:


> I love the idea of these wheel stands but am I the only one thinking why cant they be height adjustable? If you are wanting to polish/wax/seal wheels it would be nice to have it higher up


I have considered putting some legs on it which would be easy enough to do with more aluminium profile, that's one thing it's got going for it over the ones you can buy.


----------



## Derek-Eddleston

Nick-ST said:


> I love the idea of these wheel stands but am I the only one thinking why cant they be height adjustable? If you are wanting to polish/wax/seal wheels it would be nice to have it higher up


Stand it on your work-bench or Work-Mate.

Derek.


----------



## LSpec

I like it, I can use it to paint wheels, I do it very often... perfect idea thanks for sharing


----------



## johngt350r

NeilG40 said:


> After seeing the stand Larry was using in the video below:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to do a bit of digging, luckily he provided a link to the site of the detailer that made it:-
> 
> https://glossboss.de/allgemein/glossboss-wheeldetailer/
> 
> Who in turn had a link to a German detailing forum where a few people had made their own versions, one of which was done using aluminium profile, handily they'd also shown a photo of the delivery note with part numbers. Using a bit of google kung-fu I was able to find the site that they'd bought them from so that I could get the sizes and find a site in the UK that sold the same.
> 
> So with a week off work and not much to do I decided to have a go at building my own.
> 
> I found the rollers on ebay.
> 
> I only finished it this morning so haven't had chance to try it out, in the future I may make a frame to stand it on over a bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference this is a 15" wheel.


Great innovation - please share the details of the parts used... thanks


----------



## johngt350r

NeilG40 said:


> I can't take credit for the design, if you look at this German detailing forum there's a post from someone who showed his invoice for the aluminium profile, I was able to google the parts numbers to find the correct sizes which I then found a UK supplier to buy from.
> 
> https://www.fahrzeugpflegeforum.de/...-wasch-und-pflegehilfe-bastelthread/&pageNo=1
> 
> These are the ebay numbers for the rollers
> 
> 163266433243 one small roller for upright
> 
> 152640003861 two rollers
> 
> This is the order for the profile from KJN Ltd
> 
> REF DESCRIPTION QUANTITY
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> KJN990520 45x45 Heavy Aluminium Profile 3
> Length 500 mm
> Weight 1.00 Kg
> Cutting Charge £1.00
> 
> KJN990520 45x45 Heavy Aluminium Profile 1
> Length 800 mm
> Weight 1.60 Kg
> Cutting Charge £1.00
> 
> KJN523570 45x90 Bracket with Fittings 6
> 
> KJN523561 45x45 Bracket with Fittings 6
> 
> KJN502674 45x45 End Cap 5
> 
> I will say that since I made mine you can easily buy the same thing online for less than the total cost of parts that it cost me.


thank you for sharing !!


----------



## johngt350r

Hi Neil,

I was not able to find the rollers on ebay. do you recall the link to these rollers ? If yes, please provide the exact URL link  Thank You !!


163266433243 one small roller for upright

152640003861 two rollers


----------



## johngt350r

johngt350r said:


> Hi Neil,
> 
> I was not able to find the rollers on ebay. do you recall the link to these rollers ? If yes, please provide the exact URL link  Thank You !!
> 
> 163266433243 one small roller for upright
> 
> 152640003861 two rollers


One more question, do you have the length for each roller and the material type ?


----------



## johngt350r

NeilG40 said:


> I can't take credit for the design, if you look at this German detailing forum there's a post from someone who showed his invoice for the aluminium profile, I was able to google the parts numbers to find the correct sizes which I then found a UK supplier to buy from.
> 
> https://www.fahrzeugpflegeforum.de/...-wasch-und-pflegehilfe-bastelthread/&pageNo=1
> 
> These are the ebay numbers for the rollers
> 
> 163266433243 one small roller for upright
> 
> 152640003861 two rollers
> 
> This is the order for the profile from KJN Ltd
> 
> REF DESCRIPTION QUANTITY
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> KJN990520 45x45 Heavy Aluminium Profile 3
> Length 500 mm
> Weight 1.00 Kg
> Cutting Charge £1.00
> 
> KJN990520 45x45 Heavy Aluminium Profile 1
> Length 800 mm
> Weight 1.60 Kg
> Cutting Charge £1.00
> 
> KJN523570 45x90 Bracket with Fittings 6
> 
> KJN523561 45x45 Bracket with Fittings 6
> 
> KJN502674 45x45 End Cap 5
> 
> I will say that since I made mine you can easily buy the same thing online for less than the total cost of parts that it cost me.


Hi Neil,

have you tried out your wheel stand? how's it working?

I was not able to find the rollers on ebay, please provide the exact ebay URL link. I was able to find the other parts from AAP Automation.

Do you have the length for each roller and the material type ?


----------



## NeilG40

johngt350r said:


> Hi Neil,
> 
> have you tried out your wheel stand? how's it working?
> 
> I was not able to find the rollers on ebay, please provide the exact ebay URL link. I was able to find the other parts from AAP Automation.
> 
> Do you have the length for each roller and the material type ?


Hi

This is small upright roller 20 x 300

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Light-Du...hash=item26037010db:m:mjMzdxSNFeHiKSxrv8oW5VQ

the two bottom rollers 50 x 300

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Medium-D...hash=item238a0d9f15:m:m8dSMH2_kYvrO09eD1x25wQ

It works well, something that doesn't come across in youtube video's is that you have to make sure the wheel is square to the rollers when rotating it otherwise it's like the wheel wants to jump off the rollers.


----------



## johngt350r

KJN Aluminium Profiles is closed due to the COVID-19 virus....


----------



## johngt350r

Note; I was able to find the materials except for the rollers from AAP Automation, Inc.


----------



## johngt350r

NeilG40 said:


> Hi
> 
> This is small upright roller 20 x 300
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Light-Du...hash=item26037010db:m:mjMzdxSNFeHiKSxrv8oW5VQ
> 
> the two bottom rollers 50 x 300
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Medium-D...hash=item238a0d9f15:m:m8dSMH2_kYvrO09eD1x25wQ
> 
> It works well, something that doesn't come across in youtube video's is that you have to make sure the wheel is square to the rollers when rotating it otherwise it's like the wheel wants to jump off the rollers.


Hi Neil,

Thank you for the information. How do you like the wheel stand ?

John


----------



## Moosekeeper

Firstly, thank you Neil for sharing a fabulous design, I have been searching for a something like this and came accross the thread.
I went ahead and built my own although added a lockable hinge (part number KJN502684L) as I needed to be able to fold flat for storage. As the upright doesn't need to support much weight, I felt it would be OK. 
Very happy with the result much better than the Poka version and cost about the same plus it folds flat 
Thanks again.






























Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66

NeilG40 said:


> Yeah, that's the thing, you're probably looking at the best part of £200.
> 
> The aluminium profile is dead easy to built, just like big meccano.


https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/poka-premium/products/poka-premium-wheel-stand


----------

